

NSA Prism scandal could cost US cloud computing industry $35 billion - nsns
http://www.cloudpro.co.uk/cloud-essentials/cloud-security/5884/nsa-prism-scandal-could-cost-us-cloud-computing-industry-35bn

======
bengrunfeld
I think the viewpoint that the article expresses is a bit extreme.

The cost to companies of changing cloud providers from Amazon EC2 to anything
else alone would be substantial enough to make most businessmen hesitate.

And if the NSA was ready to go to these lengths, and were indeed collaborating
with other governments, I think it would be naive to believe that just because
a Cloud provider wasn't based in the USA, they wouldn't have opened their data
vaults to the intelligence agency of their respective country.

Prism definitely hurts the USA and its image, no doubt, but I don't think it
will kill the US Cloud business.

~~~
Dylan16807
I'm much less worried about almost any other country seeing my data, as long
as they don't share with the NSA.

~~~
bengrunfeld
But why should that have to be something that you accept? Every government
loves power, and it is the job of the people and the press to restrict that
love.

"Lingering Effects of DOJ Snooping on Media"
[http://youtu.be/QOFLLDih9fw](http://youtu.be/QOFLLDih9fw)

------
joelrunyon
So I guess it comes to which mantra is gonna win out:

JOBS! or TERRORISM!

